# Sage DB group seal orientation



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi all,

Sorry really noddy question here, I've searched but can't find an answer.

Just taken the group seal out for cleaning and now can't remember which way round it goes - is it smooth side facing up or down?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Smooth face up and don't overtighten the screw. It just needs a bit more pressure when you meet pressure from the seal. Probably about 3/4 of a turn.

John

-


----------

